# Hunleys new sweater and harness!!



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

So here he is modeling his new sweater, that my daughter picked out. Walmart of all places. Told hubby he needs a new harness, explained its made out of leather and will last a lifetime.  Now that I have gotten one, me thinks he will need another soon!! lol. And then just a few fun pics of him playing on the bed with me.

In his sweater.. he looks so handsome!


His new BB harness, in red.




just couldn't resist taking this photo


then a few of him playing on the bed with me.


----------



## AutumnLynn (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh I love his little model shoot! He is adorable!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

What a cutie! He looks SO PROUD to show off his new clothes! lol.


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

thank you. yes he did seem proud to model his new items, although in the pic where Im holding his face he seemed finished with the photo shoot. I was surprised I got him to sit still long enough to take the pics and without bribing with food too. He is so food driven!!


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

What a great dog. I love his eyes and coloring.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Photos are great, and glad you decided to get a BB. What size did hunley get?


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

his eyes are much lighter than the picture shows. really hazel.

I went with a size 3.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hunley looks like a beautiful mix of something. I've never seen a small dog as unique looking as Hunley. His coloring is astonishing and eyes are beyond gorgeous. The red buddy belt compliments his coat coloring very well.


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hunley looks like a beautiful mix of something. I've never seen a small dog as unique looking as Hunley. His coloring is astonishing and eyes are beyond gorgeous. The red buddy belt compliments his coat coloring very well.


Thanx. I wish BB would make a nice turquoise colored harness, that color really pops on him. He is pure chi though, I've seen his parents. His mom is a tri color chocolate and his dad is a black and tan. His one sister is the same color as him, just a third of his size. His other sister is a chocolate like the mom. And even if he was mixed, I'd love him all the same.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww I love the pictures of him playing on the bed. What a sweetie!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Super cute! Looks awesome on him


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, Hunley looks so hansome in his new sweater and his new buddy belt !!


----------

